# Halloween Gemmy Monster.....go,go,go



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

OUT OF STOCK as of 12:45 am


ironmaiden


----------



## HalloweenTown (Sep 13, 2006)

AWWWWW......WHAT THE HECK. WHO ELSE IS UP WANTING ONE OF THESE THINGS...I'VE KEPT THAT LINK IN MY FAVORITES SINCE HALLOWEEN...

NO WAY.....

WELL GOOD LUCK TO ONES WHO GOT IT, AND I HOPE MINE SHIPS.

they werent lying when they said discontinued, stock low.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazingly, being the self-proclaimed queen of store bought props (although witch from Canada may have surpassed me by now-lol, she’s got quite the collection from Gemmy) I have never seen this prop at a store. What does he do?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

He starts with his eyes closed and when activated by sound ,motion or the button at his feet, his eyes open and you hear electric sound and his head plate lights up, heart beat sound as his heart lights to the sound ,then you hear chains and his arms shake as he does a monster roar. He says things like "why you look at me" and " you bring candy for I,want more candy now!!!" eyes move as well as the mouth, he then will sing the monster mash.

Hope this helps


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Now Mrs Leatherface , thats what you get when you cant build props , you spend alot on others lol  i too am a queen for store bought, i am begining to have a few gemmy props .....and the last batch all had problems....

the monster shakes his arm , his brain and heart light up , eyes move and mouth as he speaks ans sings monster mash....i would love this props if only he would oly talk not sing ....gemmy should keep the singing for the santas .

here is a fun link i think she is an ebay seller , she as a few videos of the gemmy props ...go to the sub albums for the videos

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n258/HauntForHope/


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great videos. The monster's voice reminds me of Cookie Monster...."Me want cookies....." lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

I like a lot of Gemmy's stuff, and their ability to put some very nice items in the hands of us lesser-budgeted or space/time-challenged haunters.
But good gravy WHEN are they going to stop using that damned Uncle Fester/Danny DeVito lookin' sculpt for EVERY human-headed item they produce?
That simpering blue-eyed face kills so much of their appeal to me, since everyone recognizes it now, it's the only one they use!  Well, the scientist doesn't look as much like him, but the rest are that dangish sculpt!
That Frankenstein Monster looks wonderful, and I'll bet it is a real pleasure to have and use... but they still used that ol' Gemmy baldy face... hahaha!


Mike C.


----------



## HauntsForHope (Feb 7, 2007)

*I Love Gemmy Monsters*

Hi Everybody....

I am a HUGE fan of Gemmy Monsters. I have been collecting them for years and have almost all of them in my own collection. I also stock them in my ebay store year round for all the crazy home haunters like me, who have these guys actually living in the house with them...

No kidding! I have at least a half dozen standing around the house and the rest stored away for the Halloween Season....

I put them to work every year to raise funds for children's charities. Folks love them and the kids don't get too scared... well, except for the Freddy Krueger, which my grandson won't even go near ...LOL

I still have the first original Wade standing in my office. You know, he didn't even talk back then... and we still loved him ...hehe

I have videos of most of them in action if anyone wants to see them... 

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/...rankenstein/?action=view&current=100_1519.flv

This is actually the second generation Frankie from Gemmy... The one in our haunts, pictured in my avatar, is the older model. It doesn't have the flashing brain and heart, the arms don't move..and of course the digital soundtrack is different... although he does sing the Monster Mash too ! 

Oh yea, the new Frankie also comes with a Karaoke mic...


Drop me an email or stop by yahoo... we'd love for you to visit our website... 
http://hauntsforhope.org/


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice meeting you HauntsForHope  i hope you dont mind that i posted the link to your photobucket site......

your photobucket site was a great find as reference this past halloween for all those gemmy pictures and animation videos, thanks so much for putting those up , thats what got me purchasing the monster and the scientist because i saw them in action .....i hope you'll be stocking the new 2007 gemmy stuff ? 

i had the original monster and sold it last fall to get the new version , and because my 3½ year old daugther was pretty mad at me because i sold her frankie LOL ...... 

wish gemmy would do videos of all their animated props on their web site or at least provide them to the resellers of their products .


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok, now I almost feel like I own one thanks to the descriptive responses and great videos!

Witch From Canada: Thank goodness for Gemmy or us prop-challenged haunters would be in trouble! Although I’m doing my best this year to become a prop maker...I even had a dream the other night about one I want to make. That must be a sign I’m supposed to get busy!

Mike C: I agree with you about the baldy face but at least they didn’t do that on Leatherface. Wait, I bet he has a baldy face under his mask. Geeze, now I’m tempted to look.

Haunts For Hope: what a great collection you have!! I really like the Edwardian butler. He’s very creepy. I’m guessing that’s an older model? Seems the older ones are always more creepy.


----------



## HauntsForHope (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, Witch in CA... I'm so glad you found the videos and made good use of them... I agree, it's so nice to be able to see what it does before you invest in it... I started taping them for customers who didn't want anything too scarey for the kids, so they could watch them in action. Once I found Photobucket...Ya-hoo! I have more to add still, The Dracula and the very awesome, Leatherface! 

And yes! Thanks for asking, we will carry all the new Gemmy 2007 stuff...

Mrs. Leatherface knows her monsters..lol You're right the old ones are creeper!

Hi Mike C, Seen you on TV, LOVE your work! Yes, they're all good ole baldy face.. but notice the changes on the Mad Scientist... some nice improvements...
and Leatherface..Wow! Gemmy is headed in the right direction...
Of course, they'll never be like "The Great Pumpkin" or your Mates on the Flying Banshee...lol


----------



## HalloweenTown (Sep 13, 2006)

IT SHIPPED PARTY PEOPLE.....................

SORRY, IM JUST EXCITED.

23 POUNDS OF GEMMY FUN HEADED MY WAY.


* LIKE I SAID, IF THERE IS SOMEONE WHO NEEDS A GEMMY MAD SCIENTIST I HAVE ONE BRAND NEW IN BOX FOR SALE. JUST E-MAIL ME AT: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't ever be sorry for being excited about a good prop, especially in this forum! I love that feeling of 'I wish it were here NOW!' when something's on its way to my door.
And yes, I see that the Mad Scientist, Leather face, and Freddy it seems, are unique casts and not that usual head. I hope that means they're moving into more diverse territory.
I've heard that their customer service or support is sometimes lacking, but I've only heard that on this board, as none of the Gemmy things I (or family/friends) have used over the years has ever broken down, believe it or not!


Mike C.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I bought mine for $59 after Halloween. I bought one and should have bought 6! Next year I will know better. Buy first, ask you guys later.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

BE SURE TO KEEP YOUR RECEIPT!!!

I've told these stories before, but it's cold outside, and we've all got plenty of time... 
This past Halloween we bought both the Edwardian Butler (the older version in the fancy clothes that moves his mouth when he talks) and the Halloween Monster. When I opened up the butler, there was NO HEAD in the box. In this case the store we bought it from (on a trip) agreed to ship us a head from another.

The monster's eyes wouldn't work - I opened up the head and was able to fix it. Halloween night his jaw stopped flappin'. I opened up the head again and found the mandible for the lower jaw was broke - darn ABS plastic couldn't take the strain. 

Now, here's the good part - Witch from Canada (I believe) mentioned on the forum how Gemmy replaced a figure that had problems. I figured I'd give them a shot and emailed. The customer rep said she'd know by March whether they would have repalcement stock, but I needed to have the receipt. Luckily, I had kept it even though we had bought them in September. Sure enough, I received an email two days ago saying that they had replacement stock, and if I would ship them just the head, they would send a whole figure as a replacement, shipping included. 

I'd have to say that was good customer service.

Gotta agree with Mike C, you get alot of bang for the buck with Gemmy figures... and yep, there is a striking Gemmy family resemblance - wouldn't it be funny if they look like the CEO?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> BE SURE TO KEEP YOUR RECEIPT!!!
> 
> I've told these stories before, but it's cold outside, and we've all got plenty of time...
> This past Halloween we bought both the Edwardian Butler (the older version in the fancy clothes that moves his mouth when he talks) and the Halloween Monster. When I opened up the butler, there was NO HEAD in the box. In this case the store we bought it from (on a trip) agreed to ship us a head from another.
> ...


yep was me that bought 3 gemmy props in early november to get all 3 with defective problems , scientist mouth wouldnt move and one of his arm was broken at shoulder, monster eyes are stuck in the left corner and was without a power suply in the box and mummy bride well one of her eyes doesnt light up .......the place i got the scientist was able to get their sales representative to contact gemmy and shiped me a brand new scientist after the store shiped a head and still wouldnt work on my scientist body so i finally got a hole new prop , now i contacted gemmy for the mummy , customer service said to email him after the holidays wich i did , twice , 2 days ago i got a reply from another customer peson and said to me to send the head via a courrier to them with a proof of purchase dated wittin 90 days that they would ship a head back after receiving mine , well my 90 day expired this am , as proof of purchased i paid the seller via paypal and he FORGOT to write it was for BRIDE MUMMY in his title of payment request so have no proof it was espacially for that and it would cost me 40$ to ship the head back when i paid 70$ for her so .....i am swolling my money still on that one and might try and find another cheap deal for a mummy or use it static wichsaddens me in a big way as she would of been the frankenstein bride in the mad lab prop this year....

as for the monster they sent a power supply ,now like Chris W i have not tried the monster long enough to see if he will stop working his mouth because we did notice he wasnt moving it all the time he often stoped .....

so yep their great props for us prop impaired and challenged but when you get the problems i did with them espacially being from Canada and paying twice as much to get them shiped here it sucks big time....

i suggested to gemmy customer service to send a new bride head and i would put the defective head back in the box and courrier could then return it , as alot of compagny customer service would do .....as they had videos of my 3 props seing the problems they had as well.

i was going to buy the stirring witch before christmas for alot of $ but when i got my 3 others i decided to wait this year and to see if they had problems with her coming out and maybe wait for a better PRODUCTION line LOL .....


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> ... and yep, there is a striking Gemmy family resemblance - wouldn't it be funny if they look like the CEO?


Bwahahahaha! I hadn't thought of that! That might be the owner of the whole Gemmy operation, haha! THAT would entirely change my mind about getting more!

Mike C.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

awwww lucky butt! lol we got home for i think 150$ in store back in 2006! haha. Hes so awesome!!! your going to be so happy you got him! He scared so many vistors!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Awitchfromcanada, I have also had problems with some gemmy life size products. I own the life size leatherface and his arm that moved was broken and so was his chainsaw. I contacted gemmy and they told me to wait till feb. so they could see if they were going to make more. I called and they told me send the head in and that they would replace it for me. They are also sending me a dish for my butler. Hes missing his. All in all gemmy has really good service.


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

We have some Christmas Gemmy inflatables and they're awesome. They've lasted about 3 years now with minimal need to care for them. 

Well, except for the snow globe. When the styofoam balls got wet, they would stick together and bot go through the vacuum blowing system. Before I put it away, I had to run it and run it and run it in the basement until it dried.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you know where I can buy this prop?


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL! Someone bumping a five year old thread confused me. I was looking at it, clicked the link, saw it was dead and wondered why it would be with a new prop and all.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I am bumping this thread to see if anybody has information on a NEW version sold at Spirit stores in the last three or so years. I have a line on one but it looks a little different and he swears they bought it recently. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Woodsy, I haven't seen anything on a new release of the Monster... the only "classic" Gemmy figure that I saw re-released was Dr. Shivers, when It was offered by Grandin Road with a Martha Stewart (of all things) label.

How different is the one you saw from the one pictured at the beginning of this (almost 8 year old) thread?


----------

